# New Player (Dragonfly Boatworks)



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I'm loving the lines on these boats... very classic looking! I would love to go for a ride in one!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been watching the site for a few months now. Very beautiful lines!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

That's Mark Castlow the Shallow Water Expo guy...Nice boats!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If memory serves me correctly Mark was originally with Maverick way back... can someone confirm my bad memory, wasn't he the owner in the late 80's to 90's? I swear senility is setting in... ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

capt dave sutton has a skiff that he builds called a dragonfly also. Check that out too wes.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Mark was with Maverick in the late eighties, early 90's. He left them to run the Shallow Water Expos. In those years the Expo was held right at the Maverick facility, before it branched out with Mark operating it. I haven't spoken to him in years, but remember him as easy to work with (I did most of the early Expos at Ft. Pierce as a fly tyer...). The dates I've quoted are probably a bit off - it's been a while...


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

those boats are sexy.
they remind me of my silver king.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Probably the coolest web site I have seen by a boat manufacture.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> capt dave sutton has a skiff that he builds called a dragonfly also. Check that out too wes.


Seen it, your about a year late on that one.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

oh crap! I just realized that this is not the same Dragon Fly made by Capt. Dave. That sucks. WFT, do people do these overlapping name grabs on purpose?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

FYI-Ballpark pricing on Emerger 16

Our 16 Emerger is rated up to a 50 hp but most 
of the ones we are rigging are going out with 40 Etec's. Our 16 
Emerger with a 40 ETEC tiller and a float on trailer comes to 22,000 
our center console version with same power is 23,000. The standard 
features include, poling platform,1 flush 2 regular push pole holders, 
lenco trim tabs, bow and stern light, bilge pump.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That's about where I figured they'd be. Definitely a high-end rig.

Very cool website though, and not a bad looking boat.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Absolutely kick-butt website. But why "dragonfly"? That part isn't explained by either maker. Weird.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> oh crap! I just realized that this is not the same Dragon Fly made by Capt. Dave. That sucks. WFT, do people do these overlapping name grabs on purpose?



Actually it's a little different, Dave's company is called Terrapin and the boat model is Dragonfly.


Cool website and nice looking skiffs though.!

I want to ride in those boat too..


----------



## MT (Jun 27, 2008)

This boat...

http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/25374/tp/2/

And the Dragonfly 17 are the same Hull (They sure look the same if you look closely all the way down to the spray rails in the back)

Per below Excerpt from interview...

But to get quickly back to the skiffs: I don't remember how I heard about Wally Cole, who was the original builder of the Maverick skiffs. But we heard about this guy up in Miami building these 250cc race boats. I had also heard that he had built one or two boats with the idea that his son could use them to go flats fishing. McGuane and I drove up to his store in '71 and met Wally, who was a big old wonderful character, and he showed us this boat that was barely rigged that he said was going to be his son's. I asked if he minded if we took it out and poled it. Well it was blowing 25 knots in Biscayne Bay that day, so nothing would have poled well in that wind, but I loved the way the boat looked and took a chance on it and had one built. I went back up there two or three times and designed it just the way I wanted it — very simple — and that little boat came down and turned out to be a wonder. It's the boat we used in the movie, of course. But the story goes on from there. When I stopped fishing as much, Buffet wanted the boat, and he bought it from me and used it for a few years. Tommy Robinson guided Jimmy out of it. About that time Lenny Berg asked if he could make a mold off of it. And Mark Castlow built those original boats for him in the early '80s. All these years later Castlow came back recently and asked Jimmy if he could take the boat out of the museum in Miami and pop another mold off of it. And I was just in that boat last week with Jimbo Meador and Tommy and it was such a great pleasure. It was such a wonderful-running boat, and it rekindled some fond memories.

From this interview about the movie "Tarpon"...

http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/people/cutchin_valdene_3.aspx


----------

